# Desenvolvimento de Jogos em Linux

## XAngel

Olá,

Eu, AngusYoung, AngrA e mais alguns malucos, estamos pensando em desenvolver um jogo de RPG Online (estilo MU, Ultima Online, t4c, etc.). Bom, mas estou tendo problemas para encontrar sites que falem sobre desenvolvimento de jogos na Plataforma Linux, utilizando OpenGL e C/C++.

Alguém conhece algum site que fale sobre esse assunto?

----------

## Pearl

Oi, também estou na empreitada de desemvolver jogos OpenSource p/linux...

Já joguei UO, fui scripter de shard, etc...  tb ajudei no começo do projeto Tupi (um emulador de UO em Java), e uma coisa posso dizer.

É sonho de todo mundo que joga ou já jogou um MMORPG fazer um MMORPG, afinal quem não queria ter o poder de criar seu próprio mundo com suas próprias regras, etc... ?

Mas entre querer e fazer tem um caminho quase que interminavel... "A estrada é longa e no caminho não tem moita."

Fazer um MMORPG é muitoooo trabalhoso, pois são muitaaaaaas coisas envolvidas, eu sei pq vi como era no Tupi, e olha que o Tupi era só o server, e fazendo o seu proprio MMORPG ainda tem o cliente para fazer.

To postando mais para desistimular que para estimular... eu tb já pensei em fazer um MMORPG, alias, todo mundo já pensou. =P

Outra coisa, se você quer fazer um jogo em linux, windows ou o que seja, acho que é mais vantagem aprender uma Engine3D que OpenGL, ta certo que o conhecimento que você adquirir em OpenGL vai ser muito útil, mas se você for fazer um jogo do zero só com OpenGL e SDL (como eu tentei), vai demorar muito e o projeto vai correr o risco de perder a impolgação e morrer....

Conheço duas Engines 3D opensource, ambas são multiplataforma, Ogre e CrystalSpace (ambas tem no portage, mas a Ogre ta com versão atrasada no portage).

Estou tentando fazer meu novo projeto usando a Ogre, mas estou tendo problemas ao rodar ela no linux... =/, compilo blz, mas não consigo rodar os exemplo, to pegando a versão mais nova para testar.

Para finalizar... hihihi

To procurando gente para um projeto, eis o link do meu post no fórum:

http://www.pdj.com.br/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2144

Se alguém estiver disponivel... let go!

Linux ta precisando msm de jogos... fim de semana passado "emerguei" o tal do BzFlag do portage e vi isso... hehehe

Esse post pareceu um chamado do tipo, "Ei, não façam isso não, me ajudem aqui ao invés disso!", na verdade não deixa de ser... hehehe, mas tudo o que falei sobre MMORPG é verdade, se apenas configurar um shard de UO é um trabalho sem fim, imagine fazer um cliente, um servidor e deixar tudo isso bonitim....

----------

## XAngel

Cara, eu tenho experiência com Shard de UO também (com o NoX-Wizard) e já tenho alguma experiência com Programação de Jogos, mesmo que tal seja teórica, estou na comunidade brasileira de desenvolvimento de jogos desde o lançamento da já extinta "Programadores de Jogos".

Sei quais são as complicações do desenvolvimento de um jogo, pois até agora nunca fiz um que realmente desse vontade de distribuir ou mostrar para alguém...

Quanto ao uso de Engines, sim, facilita muito o uso de uma Engine, até estou pesquisando a possibilidade de utilizar uma engine já pronta para evitar trabalho desnecessário.

Quanto ao projeto TUPI, acredito que a unica coisa que tenha dado errado no projeto foi ele ter sido desenvolvido em Java, já que ao meu ver está linguagem é bastante pesada.

E também tem mais uma... Desestimular ous outros é uma coisa de péssimo gosto, assim como você encontrou dificuldades no desenvolvimento eu também poderei encontrar, mas vai da vontade do desenvolvedor superar isso.  E a comunidade está aí pra ajudar, não?

Bem, esperto que de tudo certo.

----------

## Pearl

Desculpa qualquer coisa então....

A extinta PDJ voltou a funcionar, ja faz um tempo acho... www.pdj.com.br.

Se não fosse eu, provavelmente seria outra pessoa mais cedo ou mais tarde que falaria estas mesma palavras desanimadoras sobre fazer um MMORPG...

Mas é isso, se vocês acham que conseguem terminar o projeto, mãos a obra...

P.S.: O conselho da engine continua valendo.

----------

## XAngel

Ok, no stress...

Eu quero uma engine mais pra visão Isométrica....

Essa eu achei 3D demais.

Ela tem de ser 3D, mas mais pra isométrica.

----------

## Pearl

Crystal Space se não me engano tem engine isometrica tb...

----------

## fernandotcl

Existem RPG's online para o Linux, como os que usam a engine Crystal Space, como o PlaneShift. Eu acho que existe uma falta de jogos de ação, corrida e principalmente esportes. Quase não têm jogos de esportes para o Linux.

O que falta pro Linux não é programador, e sim artista (3D, 2D e de som).

E eu aconselho usar bibliotecas como Allegro e SDL para jogos que não utilizem uma engine como Crystal Space (RPG) e Cube (FPS).

Gostaria de ver um Fifa pra Linux...

----------

## Festrati

Kra asssim

existem muitos engines pela web.. outros nos ja conhecemos por serem antigos e funcionarem maravilhosmente bem...

como o da Id (quake)

entaum como comeco pq não pega um engine desse estável e documentado e com uma comunidade maceta que o utiliza e faz algo...

quanto a modelos 3D posso ajudar a unica onda e que precisariamos de pessoas para gerarem os concepts e skins.

----------

## fernandotcl

Eu acho que um jogo legal (mas praticamente inviável) seria um no estilo Driver ou GTA... Só que pra isso, precisamos de muita gente desenhando as cidades. Os carros são mais fáceis de arrumar, a gente poderia usar os do Racer, em especial os da Racer-Xtreme. Quem sabe dá até pra adaptar a engine do próprio Racer, que é muito avançada e realística. O problema mesmo seria modelar as cidades.

 *Festrati wrote:*   

> entaum como comeco pq não pega um engine desse estável e documentado e com uma comunidade maceta que o utiliza e faz algo...

 

É prático, mas o problema é que então estaremos limitados aos gêneros com engines disponíveis. Eu acho que a única adaptação de engine que realmente pode gerar um jogo totalmente diferente é a do Racer, que pode gerar, como já citei, um Driver pra Linux. FPS's e RPG's já existem.

----------

## XAngel

Jogo de corrida só seria interessante se fosse no estilo "Rock'n Roll Racing", antigo joguinho de corrida do Super Nitendo e Mega Drive...

No mais eu não gosto de jogos esporte nem de corrida...

Gosto de jogar RPG e Jogos de Ação.

----------

## Festrati

Assim...

seria legal alguem ter um roteiro para o game,

ainda mais se dor realmente um RPG..

XAngel vc poderia comecar a pensar nessas paradas tipo runas, personagens etc..

----------

## XAngel

Desculpa reatir um tópico tão antigo assim, mas é que eu tinha de avisar...

Eu e o Pearl, estamos começando a desenvolver o projeto do MMORPG...

Se alguém desejar ajudar... Será bem vindo!

- Informações discutidas até agora:

Linguagem: C/C++

Engine: Ogre 3d (www.ogre3d.org)

Scripts do Servidor: LUA

Descrição:

O jogo seguirá a linha UO, será um mapa grande sem loading na parte externa, apenas haverá loading em dungeons e lucais internos complexos. Como algunsw castelos, etc...

Algumas heranças do UO:

- Sistema de Skill

- Sistema de casa

Algumas coisas mais RPG:

- Raças (scriptaveis)

- Classes (scriptaveis)

- Regras baseadas em AD&D, Gurps e D&D

- Mais atributos (STR, DEX, INT, CON, SAB)

- Resistência a magia, veneno, fogo, frio.

- Turnos de dia e noite

- Possibilidade de "Rest" (Como no BG e no NwN)

No momento é isso que posso adiantar...

Para falar comigo ou com o Pearl você podem enviar MP para a gente para saber mais sobre o projeto e como participar!

Abraços!

----------

## jbrazio

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> Eu acho que um jogo legal (mas praticamente inviável) seria um no estilo Driver ou GTA...

 

Andas a sonhar muito alto.. ;-)

----------

## fernandotcl

 *XAngel wrote:*   

> Eu e o Pearl, estamos começando a desenvolver o projeto do MMORPG...

 

Boa sorte, e mantenha-nos abastecidos de notícias.  :Wink: 

 *jbrazio wrote:*   

> Andas a sonhar muito alto.. 

 

Um dia, quem sabe...  :Very Happy: 

Com software livre vai realmente ser difícil, mesmo porque entusiastas do modelo são, em geral, programadores. Mas com o tempo isso deve mudar, pelo menos um pouco.

Mas com software proprietário é bem possível. O jeito é comprar, dançar comforme a música.  :Very Happy: 

----------

